# Wasp Stinger



## Northerner

*Wasp Stinger*​
The Wasp Stinger is a slingshot that I first saw as a novelty item and too short to be a comfortable shooter. However, the first time I wrapped my hand around the frame I had a big smile. The stubby little handle was made with careful attention to contour and detail. It was likely designed as a pocket-shooter but it also makes a great everyday flipper.

The frame is injection molded from some sort of poly material. I'll guess that it's HDPE but I'm not 100% certain. The molding is very good on my example with no flashing on the seams, voids or nubby protrusions anywhere on the frame. The frame is currently available in purple, olive drab and toxic green. My frame is purple although the camera produced a bluish tone in the pics.

My accuracy with the Stinger from 20 yards was not hindered at all by the frame size. The fork width is approximately the same as I have been shooting on many other frames and I find the gap very comfortable. The difference comes with the handle. As described on the Wasp web site, I found that wrapping the middle finger around the small handle waist was the right way to hold this shooter. The side of the chubby round handle base sits in my palm for my bottom two fingers to secure with a loose hold. The mild swell at the front of the handle helps keep the middle finger in place. Surprisingly, I did not find myself adjusting my grip or struggling for comfort. The only thing that is missing is a method to fasten a lanyard.

Although there is no lanyard hole or protruding loop there are some options for those who must have this safety option. A removable waist lanyard is one idea. Paracord or a leather lace can easily be secured around the narrow waist. Another option might be to drill a small hole in the bottom of the handle for an eyelet. I have also seen cross bored holes through handle bottoms.

The second thing that some shooters might like is a thick palm swell. I did tape on a ½" swell to try out but didn't notice much difference. The back of the handle floats from my palm when shooting so more thickness would be needed for contact. At that point you lose the pocketability to some extent. Securing a thick palm swell (i.e. amp foot) is still an option for those who prefer the stabilizing benefit. Unfortunately the Wasp logo would be damaged by drilling through the round palm area to secure a thick swell.

The Precise Apple Green was the first band that I tested on the Stinger. My first shot was a hit on a pop can from 20 yards. The accuracy was on par with my favorite frames and to my surprise I had no wild flyers. Next I fastened some heavier Precise Yellows and was again pleasantly surprised with good accuracy and no complaints about the handle twisting or feeling unstable or risky.

*Frame Details*

Overall length = 99 mm (3.90")

Width across forks = 86 mm (3.39")

Fork gap = 38 mm (1.50")

Fork width = 24 mm (0.95")

Total weight = 70 g (2.47 oz) with bands

*Bands* = Precise Apple Green 0.40mm

*Band cut* = 11/16" x 1/2" x 8"

*Ammo* = ¼" steel

*Draw length* = 32"

*Speed* = 230 fps

*Bands* = Precise Yellow 0.55mm

*Band cut* = 13/16" x 5/8" x 7 1/8"

*Ammo* = 5/16" steel

*Draw length* = 32"

*Speed* = 233 fps

I'll likely keep the Wasp Stinger as a ¼" steel pocket-shooter but it's still nice to be able to power up the bands and still retain accuracy and comfort. This definitely is a frame that comes with a nice surprise.

​


----------



## mattwalt

Nice review.


----------



## 3danman

Awesome reviews as always! Looks like fun.


----------



## Ibojoe

Im itchin to try one of those. Thanks for the imfo


----------



## Northerner

Last night I sent an email to Simon at *Wasp Slingshots* and received a detailed reply this morning. This was my first correspondence with Simon. The Stinger is made of injection molded polycarbonate. Strong stuff!

Simon also mentioned that he has another frame design very close to being launched. And yet another in the prototype stage. I'll have to keep watching his web site for new pics!


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Has anyone ordered the cast aluminum Pro Shot UniPionic yet? Wonder if the Stinger will be offered by Pro Shot?


----------



## Fiveshooter

RenegadeShooter said:


> Has anyone ordered the cast aluminum Pro Shot UniPionic yet? Wonder if the Stinger will be offered by Pro Shot?


*Do you mean Uniphoxx at Pro-Shot? If you mean something else please give a link. Ive never heard of a UniPionic and a search on Pro-Shot brings up nothing.*

*https://proshotcatapults.com/wasp-uniphoxx-slingshot*

* They have a cast and polished stainless model called a Chillbro that also won't come up in a search but it does exist and they do have it. *

*I bought a Chillbro. It's finish quality falls short of anything I've seen from China lately. *

*It was a rather disappointing purchase from a company that is well known for metal finishing. *

*I'll still buy from Pro-Shot in aluminum or bronze but I would not buy anything else in stainless there. *

*Just as well as I believe the Chillbro is their only stainless steel model.*

*https://proshotcatapults.com/chillbro-catapult-slingshot*


----------



## Fiveshooter

Northerner said:


> Last night I sent an email to Simon at *Wasp Slingshots* and received a detailed reply this morning. This was my first correspondence with Simon. The Stinger is made of injection molded polycarbonate. Strong stuff!
> 
> Simon also mentioned that he has another frame design very close to being launched. And yet another in the prototype stage. I'll have to keep watching his web site for new pics!


*I'm looking forward to seeing a new model from Wasp. That's great news. *


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Pro Shot Uniphonic Now Available http://proshotcatapults.com/


----------



## Fiveshooter

RenegadeShooter said:


> Pro Shot Uniphonic Now Available http://proshotcatapults.com/


*"Uniphoxx"* That I can find easy. I won't be getting an aluminum one though. I have several molded and like them in molded plastic as for the Uniphoxx the ultra light weight is a big part of what appeals to me.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

No Lanyard Hole: I also have a Purple Wasp Stinger. I also would expect it to have a lanyard hole. Somewhere way back hidden in the forum someone made the comment that no lanyard hole means the maker didn't finish the job. No lanyard hole just means an uncompleted slingshot design. Maybe later Wasp will realize this and put a lanyard hole in their Stinger mold.


----------



## Fiveshooter

RenegadeShooter said:


> No Lanyard Hole: I also have a Purple Wasp Stinger. I also would expect it to have a lanyard hole. Somewhere way back hidden in the forum someone made the comment that no lanyard hole means the maker didn't finish the job. No lanyard hole just means an uncompleted slingshot design. Maybe later Wasp will realize this and put a lanyard hole in their Stinger mold.


 I think the lack of a lanyard hole was referred to as a "flaw" in this thread.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/112096-new-stinger-from-wasp-short-phat/

I bought two thinking I would like them. I put one in my collection and gave one away to a friend in case he may like it or want a light band BB shooter.

I could not agree with you more on the need for a lanyard hole on this design. If ever there was a slingshot design that could use a lanyard, the little knob handled Stinger is it. After shooting mine for a single session I decided the design was not for me and never would be.

With .8mm thick 20mm X 12mm taper and 3/8" steel the Stinger was an absolute no go for me. I found myself struggling to hang onto the little knob handle instead of concentrating on my shooting.

I'm not sure a lanyard would completely change my mind on the design but a tight fitting lanyard could stop the feeling I had that it was constantly trying to slip from my grip. I do expect it would be better with light powered bands but that's not what I bought them for and I assume it was given the 24mm wide forks to use with wider bands. The statement that the lack of a lanyard hole is a "flaw" was not from me but for this little knob handled shooter I am in total agreement.


----------



## Northerner

I'm only shooting 6 to 8 pound bands on the Stinger. The wide forks allow you to use thin rubber with a wide fork end. I'm enjoying the thin .40mm Apples Greens with 1/4" steel. This might not suit everyone's needs but it works fine for me for pop cans at 20 yards and indoor plinking. The Stinger is definitely a different frame and might not be something that you warm up to. It's made from strong material so it's just a matter of whether you can figure out how to hang onto it comfortably. As mentioned in the other posting (link above), a stylish loop can be screwed into the handle base if a lanyard is desired. The hardware that 5-shooter posted actually looks quite nice. In any case, if you can't hang onto it then a lanyard won't make you shoot any better... but it saves your teeth if you want to experiment with the challenge.


----------



## Fiveshooter

Northerner said:


> I'm only shooting 6 to 8 pound bands on the Stinger. The wide forks allow you to use thin rubber with a wide fork end. I'm enjoying the thin .40mm Apples Greens with 1/4" steel. This might not suit everyone's needs but it works fine for me for pop cans at 20 yards and indoor plinking. The Stinger is definitely a different frame and might not be something that you warm up to. It's made from strong material so it's just a matter of whether you can figure out how to hang onto it comfortably. As mentioned in the other posting (link above), a stylish loop can be screwed into the handle base if a lanyard is desired. The hardware that 5-shooter posted actually looks quite nice. In any case, if you can't hang onto it then a lanyard won't make you shoot any better... but it saves your teeth if you want to experiment with the challenge.


* I'm thrilled the little Stinger is working out for you and it's possible I may add a lanyard hole to the remaining one and revisit it at some point in the future. It is a very pretty and unique little slingshot and one I really wanted to like. I know Dan Ambrosius can shoot the little Stinger with heavy bands with very good accuracy. I also believe he probably has twice the hand strength that I have. No doubt there are many people that like it just the way it comes.*

* The smallest grip frame I feel comfortable without a lanyard is the little Champ I got from Tim. I would like it better with a lanyard hole but since it was custom made by and for Tim without one, I'll definitely not be adding one or altering the frame in any way. I have replaced the shell casings you see in the picture below with high polished stainless bearings. If I were having this custom made I would have asked for a lanyard hole but since it was Tim's personal frame I would not dare change anything on it. I can and do shoot it well but it represents about the smallest handle I can feel comfortable shooting without a lanyard.*

*






*

*Tim made me a full size Axiom Ocularis and I did remember to ask for a lanyard hole on it. *

*It also has the plug balls changed to high polish stainless steel since the picture was taken.*

*






*

*I only have two other custom slings that do not have lanyard holes. The Martin Whippet Scout does not have one because I failed to ask for one. It's got a big enough handle that I feel totally comfortable shooting it without a lanyard but if I had thought about it during or before the build I would have asked for one.*

*






*

*I also have a reduced size Martin Whippet Mule that I bought from a member that has no lanyard hole. I would not personally change any of these by adding a lanyard hole myself and I have no issues using any of them without lanyards.*

*For all my future custom slingshots (unless bought used or after they were made) I will request a lanyard hole.*

*






*


----------



## RenegadeShooter

When it comes to flaws, my thinking might be a bit flawed but I believe that when I buy a product I'd like for it to be a finished product that I do not have to finish the job in order to use it properly. Maybe a lanyard hole was not deemed necessary but if it is there it does not have to be used. However, if there is no lanyard hole it cannot be used. And this frame does not lend itself to drilling holes in it. And once a hole is drilled in it, it may lose its trading value, especially if one were to slightly off center the hole or have a slip of the drill.

I did just put a dozen rounds through mine. And likewise discovered that it isn't for me either. Even if I do like holding it in a pinch grip but once I pull the bands back I find I can only shoot it with a thumb brace grip.


----------



## Fiveshooter

RenegadeShooter said:


> When it comes to flaws, my thinking might be a bit flawed but I believe that when I buy a product I'd like for it to be a finished product that I do not have to finish the job in order to use it properly. Maybe a lanyard hole was not deemed necessary but if it is there it does not have to be used. However, if there is no lanyard hole it cannot be used. And this frame does not lend itself to drilling holes in it. And once a hole is drilled in it, it may lose its trading value, especially if one were to slightly off center the hole or have a slip of the drill.
> 
> I did just put a dozen rounds through mine. And likewise discovered that it isn't for me either. Even if I do like holding it in a pinch grip but once I pull the bands back I find I can only shoot it with a thumb brace grip.


*Total agreement here. I believe if it had a lanyard hole most shooter would make use of it and I believe there would be more sales as well.*

*It's really hard to comprehend why it was not designed with one and as you said it could be up to the shooter if they want to add a lanyard or not but the choice should be built in.*


----------



## Northerner

Any ideas of how the manufacturer could have added a lanyard? Above I have a pic of my hand holding the Stinger. Not much area is exposed for a lanyard to fasten. Possibly a ringlet could be hung straight off the bottom or even at the 5 o'clock position on the bottom. It's a bit like a PFS with not much handle exposed when shooting. Another option would be for the manufacturer to have a nub of frame material hanging off the bottom with a hole in it but that might destroy the looks.

I was just shooting the Stinger 10 minutes ago and it does well at 10 yards (also at 20 but I'm stuck indoors). I'm still liking the mild Precise Apple Greens and 1/4" steel ammo for indoors. Maybe this frame is like a PFS in that some people don't like them and others are attracted to the smallness.


----------



## Fiveshooter

To have room for a parachord lanyard running through front to back, the logo location would have to be raised or there would not be enough material to drill through. I think the best option would be going through the sides. It would indeed hurt the looks to add a nub area on the base of the handle for a lanyard. If I do drill for a lanyard I will post pictures but I'm in no hurry. I have plenty of others to shoot. I'm not unhappy that I bought them but I just can't shoot it well with bands heavy enough for the speed I want with 3/8" steel which is what I shoot almost exclusively. I have over 13,000 pieces of 3/8" steel so using smaller steel is not practical for me.

My thoughts are if it's working for you, don't change anything. I may also use one of the stainless threaded stud rings but that would involve both drilling and tapping and I would add CA glue to the treads if I chose that option. I have no fear of thread issues in solid policarbonate so I'm quite sure a threaded post would hold fast once installed.

One thing many people do not know is Simon Wasp uses a vacuum molding system that totally eliminates any micro bubble inside the molded slingshot. As far as I know Wasp is the only maker that uses this process. It's takes an expensive piece of equipment to mold under vacuum so most makers can't justify the cost. Wasp uses this equipment as Simon Wasp has another plastic molding company that has nothing to do with slingshots. The benefit is he can and does use the same high end equipment for molding slingshots. I'm looking forward to his next design and I will buy at least a couple if it looks promising and possibly buy if it doesn't. I totally adore the little Uniphoxx.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

I shot my Stinger this morning and am getting more comfortable shooting it. Even w/o a lanyard. But find I do best shooting 5/16" BBs with it. Never had a fork hit with it. I'm getting more comfortable shooting small frames perhaps as a result of practicing with a PFS.

Another reason I like a lanyard is so I can hang a slingshot from it instead of by the bands.


----------



## VAshooter

Some of my slingshots have lanyard holes. Some don't. The one I shoot has a lanyard but I've never thought about it much. Now you have me thinking.


----------



## THWACK!

Fiveshooter said:


> To have room for a parachord lanyard running through front to back, the logo location would have to be raised or there would not be enough material to drill through. I think the best option would be going through the sides. It would indeed hurt the looks to add a nub area on the base of the handle for a lanyard. If I do drill for a lanyard I will post pictures but I'm in no hurry. I have plenty of others to shoot. I'm not unhappy that I bought them but I just can't shoot it well with bands heavy enough for the speed I want with 3/8" steel which is what I shoot almost exclusively. I have over 13,000 pieces of 3/8" steel so using smaller steel is not practical for me.
> 
> My thoughts are if it's working for you, don't change anything. I may also use one of the stainless threaded stud rings but that would involve both drilling and tapping and I would add CA glue to the treads if I chose that option. I have no fear of thread issues in solid policarbonate so I'm quite sure a threaded post would hold fast once installed.
> 
> One thing many people do not know is Simon Wasp uses a vacuum molding system that totally eliminates any micro bubble inside the molded slingshot. As far as I know Wasp is the only maker that uses this process. It's takes an expensive piece of equipment to mold under vacuum so most makers can't justify the cost. Wasp uses this equipment as Simon Wasp has another plastic molding company that has nothing to do with slingshots. The benefit is he can and does use the same high end equipment for molding slingshots. I'm looking forward to his next design and I will buy at least a couple if it looks promising and possibly buy if it doesn't. I totally adore the little Uniphoxx.


One can tell how much I dislike the Uniphoxx - I only have ONE - in every color.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

The THWACK! is awaiting the arrival of a Wasp Stinger.

The "good" thing about Wasps is that though they'll sting you a few times, they won't leave their stingers in you. That's quite nice of them.

A Bee, on the other hand, or arm, or leg - will leave his calling card with you...

...and then go to a re-tailer for a replacement tail...

THWACK!


----------



## RickiHeadshotLloyd

THWACK! said:


> One can tell how much I dislike the Uniphoxx - I only have ONE - in every color.
> 
> THWACK!



I have a Wasp Stinger and although it has “stung” me a few times (through my own poor technique I must add)😂 I’ve taken a liking to it. Nice little pocket frame 👌🏻


----------

